# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Networking & Wireless > [ubuntu] Simple way to connect to wifi with terminal?

## justint

Hi all

Is there a simple way to connect to wifi with terminal?

Thanks.

----------


## blur xc

I bookmarked this a while back but never used it- http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/con...-command-line/

BM

----------


## justint

ah! super thanks.  :Smile:

----------

